
Mayo Clinic finds individualized diets most effective for managing blood sugar - troydavis
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-02/mc-mcf020519.php
======
troydavis
Full text:
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2723644)

Basically, an ML model trained with many factors - including microbiome
composition - is more predictive of post-food glucose response than the
current nutrition-based methods (carbs and/or calories) alone. At least based
on the limited studies so far, this seems the case for non-diabetics, pre-
diabetics, and diabetics. More on the ML model:
[https://genie.weizmann.ac.il/pubs/2015_david_2.pdf](https://genie.weizmann.ac.il/pubs/2015_david_2.pdf)

